

Reuse Your old personal GSM phone for SMS control and monitoring - hackman99
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/reuse-your-old-personal-gsm-phone-sms-control-and-monitoring

======
ionela
now i how what to do with my old gsm

~~~
hackman99
Open your garage door or switch-on the boiler of your mountain cottage?

